# running wire and fuel line through deck (gheenoe)



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

How about a plastic drain plug tube. They come in two pieces,  you just cut to length, push one inside the other, the ribs on them locks itself together. As for covering the wires, I would use some spiral wire wrap, that way if you need to add or replace a wire it will be easy.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I fiber glassed in a chase tube


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you going to run the fuel down the other side?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Duck 

My tank is in the rear. 

If that question was for me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I see, I misread. From the way the pics are and the followup, I thought you were running from the front to back. Oops.

If you build a 3/8" dike around the hole with material water will have a hard time draining in. If your compartment is suppose to be dry then find big rubber cork and drill a hole that the lines can go through, cut a slit so you can get it over the hose and then jam it in the hole.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll follow up on my original post here. I ended up cutting a hole in the middle back of the rear deck and glassing in a pvc coupling. Works well because the inside of the coupling had a smaller diameter that is just big enough for the fuel line to go through and slide but right enough to just barely keep it in place so it creates a nice tidy line to the fitting on the motor. 

I also have cut out a small hole on the right side of the deck against the side of the hull for wires to the switch panel. They will be run from the rub rail to the deck in a halved piece of pvc tube also. 

Pics can be seen in my build thread in the bragging door section.


----------

